# How Do You Teach a Toddler to Point?



## Rox5266 (Nov 26, 2004)

My ds is almost 20 months old and does not point to objects. I point at things and say,"Where is the car, bring Mommy the car," but he never points when I ask him to find things. He looks around or goes and gets them, but no pointing, if he wants something he stands there looking at it and whining. When do they start pointing and how can I encourage him more to point?

TIA!

Roxanne
Daniel 8/9/03


----------



## kathipaul (Sep 24, 2004)

My dd is 2 and does not really point at things. I would not worry about it.


----------



## violet (Nov 19, 2001)

Some kids are more kinesthetic than others. For my DD, there's still times when I think 'why aren't you getting this' and then I go and physically show her and realize -- oh yah, she's only 2, I have to do it with her a bazillion times before she gets it. And seeing me do it doesn't always translate into her doing it that same way. (My brother learned how to tie his shoes in this backwards way because he mimicked how other people do it from HIS perspective -- from the opposite side of his shoes -- but that's another story) Try holding his hand in a pointing gesture and actually touching the object he's asking for before handing it over. A few times and see what happens. If you are really concerned though, bring it up with the Ped. Pointing is a developmental milestone. I don't know what the age range is. but it's a helpful skill to have. Just a thought, Violet


----------



## HerthElde (Sep 18, 2003)

I was always told it's rude to point . . .

Seriously, though, I really don't think this one is a big deal. When he looks at an object and whines, do you automatically get it for him? Or do you point at it and then get it for him? That might help. But, really, it's kind of an arbitrary milestone, I think. I mean, when he's 20 years old, no one's going to say "so, when did you learn how to point?" Every kid is different and I'd bet your ds has some skills other 20 mo toddlers don't have, anyways. Pointing is probably just not a priority.


----------

